# Panfish bait?



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

What is a good all around panfish bait you like to use, and what kind of hook?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

What kindof panfish? For perch I like to use small spoons with either waxies or minnow heads for jiggin. For bobber or deadsticking I use genz worms or fat boys with whole minnows or waxies.


----------

